# Eye color change?



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Do all young bird eyes change color, from brown, black, blue, etc. to yellow, pearl red, or do some birds have brown and blck eyes?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I believe all pigeon eye color does change......

I was actually looking at the eye color today. I recently adopted a rescue. I was paying attention to her eyes, to see how stressful me being around currently is. 

Aways her/his eyes look the same as my Ferals (a yellow/orange color), where my smaller Mookee pigeon....has dark brown eyes.

I would think that the color would bepend on breed and genetics. I don't believe it really means anything , although there are a ton of theories.

-Hilly


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks for the reply


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All babies have black eyes at first but by 2 months old should have more color to them. I have never seen an adult bird with distinctively brown eyes, but there are bull-eyed birds (black eyes).


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Roller Mike,
thanks for the Question, something I was curious about my self. 
Becky, do almost _all _ change eye color by 2 months old? Most of my birds have black/brown eyes and I assumed them to be young birds. I do not know their age and have been a bit confused about the eyes color change. So Becky, once the eye color changes, would it be safe for me to assume that it is now past 2/3 months old? [I've posted some pics on the post' breed..?..'{ posted by me}] any feedback would be appreciated.
 fbirdie82, hey, howz yr lil rescue?hope it's doing well.
Hilly, does your adult mookee have blackish eyes?...
hope all is well with every1. Peace


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I have 2 rollers that are not banded, they both have dark eyes, so i assume they are young birds.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

They look young to me, but i have had them for awhile now, maybe they are just bull eyed.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*eyes*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*eyes*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, they look a few months old. Their eyes will stay black though.
I'm pretty sure most begin to show some color by 2 months if they're going to have colored eyes. I haven't payed too much attention, but usually some color starts coming in quick. Still, the eyes continue to brighten in color up until sexual maturity. Then those pearls and orange/yellow eyes really pop out at you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Roller mike said:


>


cute lil birds you have there and yes let Becky handle all the tuf questions lol


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a 10 week Brown Bald West of England Tumbler, that I thought was going to be bull eyed, but is now turning blue, so will probably pearl out soon as well...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's probably different in certain breeds. But I don't know  Some might mature faster than others.


----------

